# Double Trouble, A Reflection On The Mq2.4



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Sorry not an in depth essay on the pro's and cons of early electronic ownership but some arty pics of my lastest aquistition....aquired recently by some strange twist of fate..










(lower one is not a reflection..clever, huh!!

Considering only 1000 of these were made in SS and then with 3 dial options....it is a very rare peice indeed and there is a high percentage of ownership on this very forum

Isn't there!!!! feel free to chip in fellow owners.

I thought that my first one had the best dial i had seen, compared to the other 7 i have had the privilege of handling..










But the latest one on the right is even better ( sorry Tom ).....it will need a service, as after i had stripped it i noticed that the minute hand setting lever pivot screw has snapped off, leaving the remaining thread in the top movement plate...doh! not a job for me..but one i will be entrusting to the experts at STS.

It does however keep perfect time...tested on my deltatest at .01spd.... the lowest reading it will give..

But to be fair 100th of a second on a 34yr old watch that has not been serviced in at least 10yrs and most likely longer is not at all bad.....

Keith


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Very nice :thumbsup: but two is just greedy :lol:

p.s. nice trick with the 'reflection' - the hands on the reflection would have been pointing elsewhere, though


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Stanford said:


> Very nice :thumbsup: but two is just greedy :lol:
> 
> p.s. nice trick with the 'reflection' - the hands on the reflection would have been pointing elsewhere, though


Agree... 2 is greedy..you can bet your bottom dollar though...that one will be available for sale or trade very soon!!!!

I knew i should have put one up the other way...doh!!!

Keith


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Beautiful just beautiful but just plain greedy mate, to repent I think you should donate one of those to the Agent Orange Omega Musuem. That STS display cabinet will have nothing on mine, cue evil laughter.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Not much else to add as it's already been posted, except there both gorgeous pieces :yes:


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

This solid 18k beauty is for sale locally, couldn't resist including a photo of it to go alongside it's relatives...... (not my photo, and definitely not my watch!)


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Keith, superb watches and great photos! Love the reflection that isnt... the hands as you did them make it only obvious after some looking that its not a reflection... very cool.

Well I should get my lapis back from STS soon... my dial is said to be very bright so I cant wait to get it... Ive been after one for ages and it cost me a pretty penny thats for sure and having it fully restored wasnt cheap, but its a keeper for me... so worth it 

Dave, I spoke to Chris about that gold one... it would have been nice to acquire it for my 151x collection but its Au$10k... so outa my league.  What is nice is that the gold version has god chips in the paint and the stainless has silver chips... Omega did stuff like that all the time in the 70s, these days theyd just swpa the hands, sigh...


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

JonW said:


> What is nice is that the gold version has god chips in the paint


Nope I keep looking Jon but I can't see him anywhere  (says the man who is the worst spelling IN THE WORLD :lol: )

They look great Keith. Just wish I lived a bit closer so I could see them in the steel.

Enjoy my friend 

S


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2008)

Now comes the tricky part...........deciding on which one are you going to mothball for Jude.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Stuart, Its the turin shroud of watches... you need to look closer...


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

JonW said:


> Stuart, Its the turin shroud of watches... you need to look closer...


LOL - just noticed what I wrote too "says the man who is the worst SPELLING in the world" LOL


----------



## Faz 63 (Nov 27, 2007)

How many of these type of these watchers have you got you seem to have a fair few i have always fancy one of those.


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

Very nice indeed Keith!

I'd like one someday but I'd have to let my Oysterquartz go to fund it :blink:


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

seiko6139 said:


> Very nice indeed Keith!
> 
> I'd like one someday but I'd have to let my Oysterquartz go to fund it :blink:


I am sure that could be arranged!!!!


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Sorry I missed the call to arms! Did someone ask to see MQ2.4 pics???? ha ha ha

Not the best shot but I guess you will get the idea!

Watch this space for an up and coming Omega MQ2.4 expo, I have been collecting info for some months now and with the help of few other forums members have some very interesting stuff, pics, history etc etc!

Cheers Tom


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

P.S. Keith yours are fab mate, I think between you, Jon and me we should push to own at least 10% of the 1000 manufactured, we are certainly on our way! now all I need is that prototype lurking in someones bank vault in Aus, eh Jon????


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Well I have 3 1510s, Keith has 3... dont you gave 4 Tom? Thats 10 / 1000 = 1%... Looks a fair way to go to get to 10%... could be expensive... gulp...

Well Tom... its here and not doing much... just ticking away in a bank vault... with a man with a gun sat next to it... behind a big door.... behind bars... in a locked bank... Oh and its next to my Royal Scandal pics...


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

Mucccccccchhhhhhhhhh enviosity..... h34r:

I have the dubious pleasure of being a 1974 child, which seems to have been something of a nadir in watch design generally. Nonetheless I always have in the back of my mind the need to acquire a watch from that year, and judging by Keith's "34 year old" comment I may have just found the perfect candidate! I've always loved these sparkly-dialled wonders, but for some reason imagined they missed 1974. Well well well. Now, anyone need a kidney? 

S.


----------

